# Springtime



## Paige (Sep 12, 2006)

eace:


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Reece - your boys are just gorgeous.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

They look great!! Although the temps are in the 50-60s it is raining here, on top of ice/snow from beginning of the week. Yuk. MY guys were groomed today & I dont want to let them out!!


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

What a wonderful picture!! The dogs look so cintent to be out lounging together in the grass...and you live on a lake?? What a lovely area! Thanks for sharing~


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

They are so beautiful, or should I say, handsome!


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

Reese: Beautiful pictures, 

The only thing missing is your new "Red Boy" Then it will be the perfect picture. He comes home on Sunday? I'm jealous.


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

Paige, the pictures are incredible! How did you get them to lay so still? They look like best buddies! Beautiful place you have! Can't wait to see #3!! Vicki


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Nice photos and the weather looks gorgeous!We are ready for some of that too! 
Your boys look like best of friends!Cool pictures to show how in this breed males can and do get along and thrive well with each other!


----------



## Melissa Miller (Aug 2, 2006)

Gorgeous! I love Spring too!!! Except for all the bugs... we must have 1,000 of those big mosquitoes that dont bite in our house. 

Your dogs are soooo pretty! I hope you put that in the gallery too!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

What beautiful boys, Paige!! Great shots - they look so content. LOVE the long tongue hanging out!  

Springtime here is nowhere near green grass just yet, but snow is melting, making it very dirty and gray/brown everywhere. YUCK!

We should stay up together tonight! lol Mind you, we're going to my godson's 5th b'day party later today and I hardly slept well last night, so I just might actually sleep tonight after all! 

GOOD LUCK TOMORROW!


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Melissa, what is a "big mosquito that doesn't bite"? Are you talking about those monster things that we call "mosquito eaters" out here?

OK, I'm a research geek because I just looked it up and found out they are really called Crane Flies: 
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Crane_fly

By the way, everything I found says they don't bite, and I always thought so until last year when one got tangled in my hair while gardening and I could have sworn it bit my neck. It hurt for hours!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Your boys are gorgeous. And so is the weather it would seem in Kentucky. Is that your back yard on a lake???? It started to feel like spring here yesterday - but we're supposed ot get another 3 inches of snow tonight. I am so ready for spring.


----------



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

Two very handsome boys in a very nice location! Great photos...thanks for sharing.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Paige, your place sounds lovely! We had a very mild day yest., but we're talking 14C (about 58F). It was colder today and then we got some wet snow tonight. It will be at least month before we see the spring blooms. sigh.....  

Thanks! I'm soooooooo excited!!!!!


----------



## whitBmom (Nov 27, 2006)

Really NICE pictures Reece - the two boys really look so happy there  Is Preston getting lighter? It looks like he is, he has reddish brown tones to him in the picture.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Thank goodness the weather is getting better. Sunday, my kids came for dinner and my daughter brought her 2 Dachsunds. It was a 3 ring circus in my house, but we had so much fun.

After dinner, we went to the playground, and they didn't stop running around for almost an hour. My poor little Shelby was so exhausted when we got back to the house. She just fell asleep. They all slept great Sunday night.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

In spite of the wet grass, the mud, the dirty snowbanks and sand left in the streets from the snowclearing crews, spring time really IS nice, isn't it? 

I just saw some pics of a woman with 15 Havs - yep, 15, including some puppies leaving for their new homes soon - and some are in long show coats. Oh boy, they were MESSY!!!  The bottom half of their bodies were covered in mud! Hats off to her. I'd be getting my clippers out!! LOL


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Kodi and Shelby playing on the deck


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Oh, what a cute pic of your pups playing.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

They are adorable!!! Love to see them play.


----------



## whitBmom (Nov 27, 2006)

Such a nice picture - too cute!! Hmmmm, you members with more than one Hav are really making the wheels in my head spin


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

hehehe ..... we are soooooooo evil ....... !


----------

